# 50% Off Interval Platinum Membership Fee



## jmatthews93

I received an offer for 50% off Interval Platinum renewal.  Since I use getaways and guest certificates fairly frequently, it's a good deal for me.  If you want to try it, the online Promotion Code for me was 18003.  It worked for 1 or 2 year platinum membership.  Hope it works for you too if you are looking for a discount.


----------



## dioxide45

These promos are almost, if not always, targeted at the account level. It is very unlikely the code will work for others.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Code did not work for me. So, I pinged II to see if they will match it for me.


----------



## tschwa2

I received a promo with 18000.  Apparently 18001 and 18005 also work.  A free pen with gold or platinum and 50% discount for one or two years platinum.  I believe like most of the promotions you can't already be gold or platinum or have had a recently expired membership last 3-4 months.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> I received a promo with 18000.  Apparently 18001 and 18005 also work.  A free pen with gold or platinum and 50% discount for one or two years platinum.  I believe like most of the promotions you can't already be gold or platinum or have had a recently expired membership last 3-4 months.


The 18000 works on our Vistana corporate account which is currently just base level membership. However it won't work on our Marriott DC corporate account that is currently Platinum. I get mailings all the time to upgrade our Vistana membership, so it makes sense that these work on that account.


----------



## Theiggy

Do you think I could use these codes opening a new account?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse6283

INTERVAL HACK SUCCESS !! UPDATE Jan 4 2019 - I have a worldmark account - The coupon did not work online but if you call in and tell them that you were trying to do the upgrade with coupon code 18001 - they will need to call and verify that this is a real coupon and then the manager got approval to use it on my Worldmark account, I did a 2 year Platinum upgrade for $139!


----------



## Jesse6283

PS I MEANT TO SAY THIS WORKED JAN 4 2019 ...


----------



## breezez

I just got this yesterday in mail if it helps anyone.  I have WorldMark on account this came for?


----------



## tedshare

breezez said:


> I just got this yesterday in mail if it helps anyone.  I have WorldMark on account this came for?
> 
> View attachment 9752



It didn’t work for me.

Anybody has a different code?


----------



## pedro47

I try all fives (5) promo codes. It didn't work for me.


----------



## tschwa2

II sends out codes more often to owners that own at dual affiliated resorts to try to entice them to try or stick with II.  If you don't get a resort specific platinum upgrade offer, II does have promotions at least 2-3 times a year that includes 2 for 1 platinum usually during their 7-10 days of savings events.  The codes during these promotions generally don't work if you currently have platinum or have had platinum in the last 3-4 months.  They do offer a 10% off platinum for current platinum accounts.


----------



## Shankilicious

Don't get excited about the bonus week though. I've used bonus week certificates from depositing my Welk points and had tons of options of when and were to stay. The free week from this offer is the most limited I've seen. Only one location in July of 2019......


----------



## taterhed

19000 must be for 2019 Vistana....not working for Marriott/Worldmark.

Please reply with any working codes (tried 19000, 19001,  19003, 19005, 2for11x)


----------



## cyntravel

Hi Rob
I actually called them about 3 weeks ago and got the 2 for 1 Platinum for 69.50.


----------



## taterhed

I'll give it a shot tomorrow, thanks

Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


----------



## LMD

Anyone have a working code for Vistana? Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45

LMD said:


> Anyone have a working code for Vistana? Thank you!


The 19000 and 19001 work for me in our Vistana II account. Are you a current gold or platinum member or did is expire in the last 120 days? If so, those, and most codes, simply won't work.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Newish Vistana owner. Would like to use II cash getaways for shorter 3 -4 day stays at hotel branded timeshares. Only can get weeks with base membership. 

Is Platinum worth it to make this work? How frequent are short stays avail.

(Sorry to take slightly off topic but am interested in Plat if helps.)


----------



## tschwa2

CalGalTraveler said:


> Newish Vistana owner. Would like to use II cash getaways for shorter 3 -4 day stays at hotel branded timeshares. Only can get weeks with base membership.
> 
> Is Platinum worth it to make this work? How frequent are short stays avail.
> 
> (Sorry to take slightly off topic but am interested in Plat if helps.)


rental getaways are full weeks.  Platinum wouldn't help with this.  Short stays are exchanges and they really are the left overs of the left overs (similar to weak cert availability).


----------



## darrius1st

Are there any Westgate codes?


----------



## icemanram

Thank you so much for keeping this thread going. I am with Diamond Resorts. I got a letter a while ago with the 2 for 1 platinum also and lost the letter. Randomly I tried 18005 and it worked. I had the option of 1 year of 50% off or 2 years for the price of 1. I am using the 1 year. Thanks so much to everyone.


----------



## ski_sierra

I just got my Marriott Grand Chateau account number. I need to sign up for Interval. If anybody has discount codes, I'd appreciate a PM. Thanks.


----------



## MabelP

Any 2 for 1 platinum codes out there? Thank you.


----------



## dioxide45

MabelP said:


> Any 2 for 1 platinum codes out there? Thank you.


There may be, but the best way to see if YOU qualify is to call II. Even if there are codes, chances are they may not work for you anyway.


----------



## MabelP

dioxide45 said:


> There may be, but the best way to see if YOU qualify is to call II. Even if there are codes, chances are they may not work for you anyway.


Thank you!


----------



## HenryT

icemanram said:


> Thank you so much for keeping this thread going. I am with Diamond Resorts. I got a letter a while ago with the 2 for 1 platinum also and lost the letter. Randomly I tried 18005 and it worked. I had the option of 1 year of 50% off or 2 years for the price of 1. I am using the 1 year. Thanks so much to everyone.


I am a current platinum II member. I just tried the 18005 number and it worked for me. I was able to renew for 2 years at a 50% discount ($139 for two years).


----------



## Bernie8245

HenryT said:


> I am a current platinum II member. I just tried the 18005 number and it worked for me. I was able to renew for 2 years at a 50% discount ($139 for two years).


I am a current Platinum II member and tried the 18005 number and it did not work for me


----------



## echino

18005 worked in my Vistana account, but did not work in my Hyatt account.

I have seen many codes that work in Vistana, but never seen anything working in Hyatt.


----------



## tschwa2

It works with my corporate Vistana account, which I almost never use and as echino mentioned works with many discount codes.  It does not work with my personal account that has several Vistana and Marriott units along with others (yet they still always insist on transferring me to a Marriott II agent regardless of what the question or problem is even when it involves a non Marriott/vistana unit exchanging into a non Marriott/Vistana.


----------



## MabelP

I renewed my Platinum Membership last night. I was clicking through on a Getaway, and they were offering 50% off one and two year memberships. You can also go to the Membership tab.


----------



## toddvb20

Is there a thread that discusses the different levels of II membership?  Do most people choose the "platinum level"?

Thanks!!


----------



## SteelerGal

toddvb20 said:


> Is there a thread that discusses the different levels of II membership?  Do most people choose the "platinum level"?
> 
> Thanks!!


I started w/ Gold and upgraded to Platinum.  Since we own a resort that trades on RCI only, I didn’t want two Platinum accounts.  Now it looks like I may.


----------



## dioxide45

Looks like I have this in our Marriott account now too. Not sure I will take advantage of it or not.


----------



## Steve Fatula

toddvb20 said:


> Is there a thread that discusses the different levels of II membership?  Do most people choose the "platinum level"?
> 
> Thanks!!



I choose platinum as I use several getaways each year, so, just 2 pays for it. I also use the Entertainment discounts, and, priority pass. Combined with lower unit upgrade fee when I trade, it's a no brainer. But many here on Tug hate trading, so, I doubt they would ever spend for platinum.


----------



## toddvb20

Steve Fatula said:


> I choose platinum as I use several getaways each year, so, just 2 pays for it. I also use the Entertainment discounts, and, priority pass. Combined with lower unit upgrade fee when I trade, it's a no brainer. But many here on Tug hate trading, so, I doubt they would ever spend for platinum.


Thanks.  Does the level of membership have an affect the trading power of the unit that you deposit?


----------



## tschwa2

toddvb20 said:


> Thanks.  Does the level of membership have an affect the trading power of the unit that you deposit?


Membership level does not affect trading power.


----------



## klpca

toddvb20 said:


> Is there a thread that discusses the different levels of II membership?  Do most people choose the "platinum level"?
> 
> Thanks!!


1. Free guest certificates
2. $40 off of the unit size upgrade fee ($59 vs $99)
3. $50 off of getaways

There are other benefits, but these are the ones that are meaningful to us.


----------



## HudsHut

Ditto with klpca. That is why we have kept Platinum.

One upgrade from 1br to 2br (saves $40)
One upgrade from Studio to 2br (saves $80)
Guest Certificates included (saves $69 each)
If you buy one Getaway for a Guest, (saves $50 + $69) that almost covers the (regular price) annual membership right there.


----------



## samara64

What HudsHut said. I got Plat til 2026 with the last 2 for 1.


----------



## PamMo

Interesting (to me at least) that my Marriott Destinations Club Interval account can be upgraded to Platinum for 1/2 price, but my mandatory weeks Vistana Interval account doesn't get the discount. Go figure.


----------



## 10spro

HudsHut said:


> Ditto with klpca. That is why we have kept Platinum.
> 
> One upgrade from 1br to 2br (saves $40)
> One upgrade from Studio to 2br (saves $80)
> Guest Certificates included (saves $69 each)
> If you buy one Getaway for a Guest, (saves $50 + $69) that almost covers the (regular price) annual membership right there.



Is the unit size upgrade discount still offered? I was going to upgrade and am reading everything published from II and there is no mention of that discount.


----------



## dioxide45

10spro said:


> Is the unit size upgrade discount still offered? I was going to upgrade and am reading everything published from II and there is no mention of that discount.


It's part of their fee chart;

https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesasof010119.pdf


----------



## pchung6

Just received a call from Interval to walk through my pending OGS. Then I asked if 2 for 1 Platinum membership renewal was available. The agent put me on hold and came back with the offer. Happily renewed Platinum for additional 2 years for $139. I will use a guest certificate next year anyway, and at least 1-2 size upgrades and 1-2 getaways. It’s no brainer to take this deal when available.


----------



## CPNY

The code worked for me going from a regular member to platinum member. If I start today will it be effective through 12/31/2022? I get 50 % off plus 4 travel bags whatever those are


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I get 50 % off plus *4 travel bags whatever those are*


Junk!


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> Junk!


I figured. Kind of hoping for draw string backpack type bags I can bring to orlando in the winter, perfect to hold a sweatshirt for cold nights and maybe a phone charger lol. I hope I have this through 2022. Anyone use the airport lounge access?


----------



## buzglyd

SVV Bella owner. I currently have Platinum purchased 18 months ago. I expire June 2020. 18005 code not working for me. I might give them a call after the first of the year and see what they can offer. I don't have anything to exchange but I have booked several Getaways for myself and friends/family so the no Guest Cert fee is helpful.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I figured. Kind of hoping for draw string backpack type bags I can bring to orlando in the winter, perfect to hold a sweatshirt for cold nights and maybe a phone charger lol. I hope I have this through 2022. Anyone use the airport lounge access?


It might be okay for that. I put the stuff they offer on par with the freebie bag (free gift) you get at the concierge desk when they try to talk you in to a presentation.

One year we signed up and it included a pair of binoculars. Garbage also. Cheap plastic crap!


----------



## pchung6

CPNY said:


> Anyone use the airport lounge access?


Airport lounge access is useless. You have to pay $27 per person per access. You will be better off getting Amex Hilton Surpass card. $95 annual fee, with Hilton gold membership and 10 times lounge accesses.


----------



## TheHolleys87

Anyone know of discounts on new II memberships? Currently have RCI, would like to try out II with my deeded weeks.


----------



## dioxide45

TheHolleys87 said:


> Anyone know of discounts on new II memberships? Currently have RCI, would like to try out II with my deeded weeks.


Try calling II, most benefits for new membership will depend on the resort(s) you own.


----------



## TheHolleys87

dioxide45 said:


> Try calling II, most benefits for new membership will depend on the resort(s) you own.


Thanks for the tip - I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------

